
Russia just announced that it's sending humans to the moon - ck2
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/russia-just-announced-sending-humans-155155524.html
======
arpa
I am somehow reminded of Viktor Pelevins' Omon Ra
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omon_Ra](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omon_Ra))

Having said that, it is great that we, as species, are looking towards space!

